# Portable Kennels



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

I have two portable kennels to sell. 1-extra large (like new) $45.00
1-large (used but undamaged) $25.00

If interested, please call Rick 
801-599-8230

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Whereabouts in Central Utah are you? I might be interested in the large kennel if it's not too far.

Thanks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Wire or fabric kennels?


----------

